# Favoured insurers



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Who are offering the best rates for R35 insurance these days?

The quotes I am getting are all over the place - most require a tracker.

Thanks.


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm with Admiral - no tracker needed and pretty reasonable premium.


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

mdr said:


> I'm with Admiral - no tracker needed and pretty reasonable premium.


Me too. Multicar with my other halfs Golf GT and quite cheap and no need for a tracker if you dont want one.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ditto; Admiral

very good on GTR


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks - just got a really good multi-car quote from Admiral that I will be going with.


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

If it matters to you, Admiral explicitely exclude the nurburgring from their policies (as do many these days). Thats obvious you might think, its a race track, well no it has been tested in court. On a public day the Nurburgring is a de-restricted toll road and normal German traffic law applies (only pass on left, there are even speed limits at Adenau for example!) and if there is an accident the police will investigate it.

Probably not an issue for many owners.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

mugwump said:


> If it matters to you, Admiral explicitely exclude the nurburgring from their policies (as do many these days). Thats obvious you might think, its a race track, well no it has been tested in court. On a public day the Nurburgring is a de-restricted toll road and normal German traffic law applies (only pass on left, there are even speed limits at Adenau for example!) and if there is an accident the police will investigate it.
> 
> Probably not an issue for many owners.


Right now I am happy with getting the car insured at a sensible price and sensible terms, especially since I am getting my other cars insured way cheaper than I expected - altogether a great deal.

I assumed that track insurance was seperate?


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

apc said:


> I assumed that track insurance was seperate?


Absolutely!

It was more a cautionary note, if you are on a jaunt round europe and happen to be passing the Eiffel Mountains and see a sign for the 'ring just be very aware that you are not insured whilst the 15 year old dented golf with German plates is covered by his normal motor insurance policy. :runaway: Drive very carefully! You have much more to lose than he does.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Ditto,

Another one for admiral. Took out in May £780. Just cancelled and started another 12 months on multicar because of reading about premiums rising and got the gtr for £650.
Spot on!

N


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have an admiral muticar - GTR, Megane r26 and BMW 530d - £1100 all in with NCB protection.

Having said that, an insurance company is only as good as its claims department - here's hoping I haven't jinxed myself!

D


----------



## nicherotors (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm with Admiral too - I was originally going to only put myself on as a named driver and got a quote not too dissimilar than those mentioned above. The bazaar thing was that when I added my wife (just in case we wanted to swap seats on a very long drive to give me a break - very unlikely I know but he ho) the quote was slashed almost by half!!

I really don’t understand it - and neither did the nice lady on the phone - but didn’t complain and paid as soon as possible before anyone changed their mind.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

nicherotors said:


> I'm with Admiral too - I was originally going to only put myself on as a named driver and got a quote not too dissimilar than those mentioned above. The bazaar thing was that when I added my wife (just in case we wanted to swap seats on a very long drive to give me a break - very unlikely I know but he ho) the quote was slashed almost by half!!
> 
> I really don’t understand it - and neither did the nice lady on the phone - but didn’t complain and paid as soon as possible before anyone changed their mind.


I also found Admiral to be by far the most pleasant and courteous on the phone - nothing was too much trouble. I like this insurance company - let's hope they never lose the plot.

My forthcoming GT-R - still March 5 - was quoted at £510 fully comp with protected NCB.

My Land Cruiser Amazon VX 4.2 was £160 fully comp with protected NCB.

I am going to get a quote for my teenage sons cars - Honda Civic V-Tech Jordan Special, Peugeot 306 and 1975 Austin Mini 1000 to see if I can get the prices down even further 

Will report back.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Be careful if you are going to do anything with your ecu / map.

Admiral allow an ECU upgrade, but not, remapping. Go figure.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Be careful if you are going to do anything with your ecu / map.
> 
> Admiral allow an ECU upgrade, but not, remapping. Go figure.


Ben's iPod and Tunes is quite subtle though isn't it?

I mean - aside from the fact it can be restored to factory, could an insurance company detect alternative maps?

If that sounds a bit naive - keep in mind I am still awaiting my car and all the factors associated with running one.

Learning fast though thanks to this forum


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

apc said:


> Ben's iPod and Tunes is quite subtle though isn't it?
> 
> I mean - aside from the fact it can be restored to factory, could an insurance company detect alternative maps?
> 
> ...


cobb is a remapping tool, non?

your contract with the insurer is taken in good faith


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> cobb is a remapping tool, non?
> 
> your contract with the insurer is taken in good faith


That's precisely the way I see it


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Admiral multi car , great this year :thumbsup: lets hope they do the same next year !


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Admiral just surprised me again.

Since they were quoting so well I just enquired about adding another of our cars - Peugeot 306 XS - to the policy with my 18 year old son as named driver. They came back with an excellent quote insuring it in his own name with me as named driver 

It means that he gets to accumulate his own NCB which is great. When he reaches 21 he should be on really good premiums.

MY GT-R came down to £512 and Land Cruiser VX 4.2 down to £156, both fully comp, protected NCB.

I like Admiral


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

*insurance quotes*

Geez, I cant believe the quotes you guys are getting, I havent found anything for less than 1k, despite being 40+ and 15yrs+ NCB, garaged, tracker, but still very high quotes. Can't believe that living in Milton Keynes can cause that much of a hike?
Any suggestions, looked at Admiral 1100 for my GTR or 1100 for multicar with the missus's bus.:bawling:


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

JoZeff said:


> Geez, I cant believe the quotes you guys are getting, I havent found anything for less than 1k, despite being 40+ and 15yrs+ NCB, garaged, tracker, but still very high quotes. Can't believe that living in Milton Keynes can cause that much of a hike?
> Any suggestions, looked at Admiral 1100 for my GTR or 1100 for multicar with the missus's bus.:bawling:


The next best quotes I got were from Adrian Flux and Keith Michaels in that order. Worth a try.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

JoZeff said:


> Geez, I cant believe the quotes you guys are getting, I havent found anything for less than 1k, despite being 40+ and 15yrs+ NCB, garaged, tracker, but still very high quotes. Can't believe that living in Milton Keynes can cause that much of a hike?
> Any suggestions, looked at Admiral 1100 for my GTR or 1100 for multicar with the missus's bus.:bawling:


I pay 1140 with admiral, parked on the street, east London postcode

full ncb, no convictions, 8k pa, 39 years old

Milton Keynes is kinda north Luton, so maybe your quote is about right


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

The biggest influencers seem to be:

1. Post Code

2. Profession

3. Age

Not necessarily in that order.

Some take driving experience in to account and will give a good discount for those with an advanced drivers qualification. 

From what I can gather, £1K is a good quote generally speaking. I was given plenty of quotes between £1.5K and £2k, so shopping around is a must.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Adrian flux wanted £2300! 
Aplan have manged to get a quote in the high £900's.
I am told that MK is not a high risk area, so it must be my profession - IT Consultant, may have to find another job title that fits the bill.
Admiral multi-car may be the way to go, although it will be interesting to see what Priviledge come up with at renewal time next month, just swapped my insurance over from my E55 AMG to the GTR for a month @ £50 extra.


----------

